# Rayon Thread



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Any of you guys have any exp. with using rayon thread? I found some cool verigated thread made by Sulky. I wrapped up an old blank and put the CP on. It took it very well,Going to put the finish on it tonight, Just wondering if any of you have had any problems with it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've not tried Sulky yet. Their metallic is pretty sharp looking though. I'm interested to see how it comes out for you.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have used the variegated and the metalic and they both did well. when the variegated is finished it ends up looking very similar to a tiger wrap but with much less work. The metalic is very fine about the same as my size A gudebrod and it stays twisted together well.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got a couple spools of the older Gudebrod variegated stuff, but it's size C. Definitely similar to the tiger wraps.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I used the sulky verigated 30wt about the size of C thread. I'll post the results of the test after I finish coat the wraps, Looks good so far.


----------

